# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Половине российских пользователей работодатели ограничивают доступ в интернет

## ALEX(XX)

Чаще всего заблокированным оказывается доступ к социальным сетям и блогам, сайтам с порнографическим содержанием и файлообменным сетям и торрент-трекерам. О таких ограничениях заявили 41, 29 и 27 процентов респондентов соответственно. Также зачастую работодатели ограничивают сотрудникам доступ к интернет-мессенджерам наподобие ICQ или Skype, фотосайтам и сервисам электронной почты. 

Семь процентов опрошенных заявили, что им очень тяжело работать без доступа к заблокированным ресурсам. При этом 35 процентов считают, что решение об ограничении доступа является "прихотью" руководства или службы безопасности компании. 

Опрос был проведен с 19 по 23 июля среди пользователей сайта hh.ru на территории России. В нем приняли участие 3600 человек. 

В феврале 2010 года сообщалось, что Министерство обороны США разрешило военным пользоваться соцсетями на компьютерах правительственной сети. Руководство Пентагона сочло, что польза от работы в соцсетях превышает тот вред, который они могут нанести безопасности.

securitylab.ru

PS: 


> _cайтам с порнографическим содержанием и файлообменным сетям и торрент-трекерам_





> *им очень тяжело работать без доступа к заблокированным ресурсам*


Это трындец, извиняюсь, дорогие товарищи.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nk_l

Надо же чем то подбадривать себя на работе  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

на работе надо работать. А подбадривать себя и дома можно, когда никто не видит.

----------


## Kuzz

> на работе надо работать.


Правильно, и "подбадривать" себя тем, что если не сделать работу, начальство сделает с работником все то, что происходит с 



> порнографическим содержанием

----------


## Зайцев Олег

У меня в политиках ИБ и правилах трудового распорядка четко записано, что компьютер и все ресурсы (сеть, Инет, почта ...) даны сотруднику исключительно для решения производственных задач и строжайше запрещено применять их для чего-то иного. Имхо это правильно, так я думаю так - купи домой компьютер, подключай его Инет - и качай что хочешь и когда хочешь, ставь что угодно и как угодно ... а на работе нужно работать. 
На практике эта доктрина в моем случае выглядит так - никто конечно не буквоедствует в плане того, что если человек сходил посмотреть скажем описание машины, которую хочет купить или скажем таблеток, которые ему прописал доктор - нат проблем. Но если мониторинг покажет, он не вылезает с непроизводственных сайтов и видна патологическая тенденция - то Инет ему будет отключен, а сам сотрудник - наказан пропорционально злостности нарушения (при этом "отключение" не совсем корректный термин - на самом деле для отключенца задействуется фильтр, который пустит сотрудника только на 15-200 сайтов, которые считаются производственными или около того). Отдельно в запретах оговорено, что порно, варезникии файлообменники, социальные сайты и всякие чаты, сайты знакомств и т.п. - табу с немедленным наказанием. Всякие P2P просто не работают и за попытками их применить есть мониторинг. Аналогично ICQ и все ее аналоги - под запретом, так как мониторинг показывает, что в основном ни для чего кроме трепа и флирта они не применяются ... (исключения многут быть - если например сотрудник работает удаленно, но это именно исключения)

----------


## Rene-gad

> на работе надо работать.


А почему тогда ты лично в рабочее время тут находишься?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А почему тогда ты лично в рабочее время тут находишься?


Откуда ты знаешь что я делаю? Ты в курсе специфики моей работы?

----------


## Bacardi

> Откуда ты знаешь что я делаю? Ты в курсе специфики моей работы?


Мы давно про Вас в курсе!
 :Cheesy:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Откуда ты знаешь что я делаю?


Я понятия не имею, что ты делаешь, но очень сомневаюсь, что ВИ платит тебе зарплату, с которой ты можешь жить...  :Cheesy:

----------


## SDA

> Я понятия не имею, что ты делаешь, но очень сомневаюсь, что ВИ платит тебе зарплату, с которой ты можешь жить...


Вот насчет зарплат.... ты на ВИ ходишь из за зарплаты? Ни чего умнее не мог сказать  :Wink:  Наверное в Европе жара тоже мозг высушила.

----------


## Rene-gad

@SDA
См. внимательно и обрати внимание на ключевое слово _работа_



> *на работе* надо работать.





> Наверное в Европе жара тоже мозг высушила.


 Почему _тоже_?  :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я понятия не имею, что ты делаешь


Я, работаю. Но если у меня есть свободное время, то, значит, как админ я хорошо работаю, потому что у меня всё работает. 




> ВИ платит тебе зарплату, с которой ты можешь жить


А я не за зарплатой сюда хожу  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> А я не за зарплатой сюда хожу


Именно и совершенно точно.

----------


## PavelA

Повернем разговор в другое русло:
Чем по Вашему должно осуществляться разграничение доступа пользователя в Интернет при численности сотрудников на фирме от 20, от 100, от 2500, от 8000 человек.

----------


## pig

Прокси-сервер.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Повернем разговор в другое русло:
> Чем по Вашему должно осуществляться разграничение доступа пользователя в Интернет при численности сотрудников на фирме от 20, от 100, от 2500, от 8000 человек.


Проблема распадается на три направления, причем первое не противоречит второму и наоборот: 
1. Фильтрация и блокировка. Решается либо с помощью проксика и фильтров на нем, либо железкой. Железка обычно является прозрачным прокси и имеет три сетевых интерфейса (вход, выход, управление), аппаратная реализация упрощает интеграцию и настройку - админу остается настроить политики через WEB интерфейс и все. Минусы фильтрующих решений - в их ошибках первого и второго рода (т.е. может блокировать легитимный контент и пропустить нежелательный), иногда подобные минусы сглаживаются диалоговым режимом с пользователем - т.е. фильтр сообщает юзеру, что типа посещаемый ресурс классифицирован так-то и посещать его нельзя сообразно политике. Если юзер думает, что это ошибка - то его туда пустят, но событие будет запротоколировано под его ответственность. Подобные решения можно обойти - например, если обмен идет  по SSL или трафик как-то тунелируется (опыть-же с шифрованием)
2. Мониторинг. Сводится к тому, что пользователям доводится под роспись политика, что дескать Инет только для работы, ведется мониторинг - за нарушение будет наказание. Далее делается (или используется готовая) программка для анализа логов проксика и всяческой статистики, и ежедневно идет анализ. У меня например в сети логи проксей хранятся годами и можно полднять трафик любого юзера за любой интервал времени. Если анализ показывает злостные нарушения - то пользщователь наказывается (беседой, отключением Инет, рублем ...)
3. Антифильтр. Т.е. п.п. 1 наоборот - составляется список разрешенных сайтов, все остальное - отфильтровается. У меня такое сделано для всех (т.е. любой сотрудник видит все сайты белого списка и может посещать их сколько угодно, доступ в "большой Инет" - по заявке)

----------


## PavelA

> 1. Фильтрация и блокировка. Решается либо с помощью проксика и фильтров на нем, либо железкой.


 Ограничение на скорость доступа в Интернет для различных категорий есть в твоей сети?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ограничение на скорость доступа в Интернет для различных категорий есть в твоей сети?


Нет. Это сложнее, да и в общем-то не нужно (какой толк в этом, если человек скажем на медленной скорости будет целый день сидеть в разных одноклассниках вместо работы, или играться в разную "Ботву-Онлайн" или что-то подобное ? или медленно, но верно таскать вирусню с варезников ? Плюс если взять скажем тысячу юзером со скоростью, зарезанной до 16 кбит, то получим полную загрузку канала в 16 мбит  :Smiley:  ) Зато есть квоты, в среднем 60-100 мб Инет трафика на месяц. Для получения большей квоты необходимо аргументировать ее необходимость начальству и службе безопасности, полный "анлим" есть у небольшой группы избранных пользователей. Трафигометр сложно устроен - он не считает трафиком взятые из кеша данные, равно как разделяет трафик на произвольный Инет трафик (для которого и задана квота), и трафик по сайтам производственного назначения (по ним квоты нет и смотреть их можно сколько угодно). Равно как нет прерывания закачки - если пользователь качает что-то большое, он скачает это - а на следующий день будет отключен, и (если это нечто большое было непроизводственным) - наказан. Типовое наказание - отключение Инет на произвольный срок с подключением по повторной заявке, после повторного инструктажа по правилам работы в Инет

----------


## PavelA

У нас сделана разбивка по группам, для АД. Есть ограничения по скорости, по траффику на неделю. Плюс к прокси прикручена программа с базой по сайтам, разбитым по категориям. В ней соответственно прописывается какая группа из АД куда может ходить. 
Ограничение на скорость хорошо действует на любителей скачивать. У народа просто терпение не выдерживает.
IM, IRC и прочее закрыто на прокси.

----------


## maXmo

> купи домой компьютер, подключай его Инет - и качай что хочешь и когда хочешь


и неси это всё на работу.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> и неси это всё на работу.


и за это предусмотрен пунктик, ведущий к лишению премии  :Smiley:  Несуны - то вообще отдельная тема, причем с появлением дешевых флешек огромного объема (32, 64 гб) проблема усугубляется. Человек что-то качнул, далее "ух-ты, а что у меня есть !"  - и побежал с флешкой по всем знакомым. Итог - на флешке зверинец, этот мусор приносится на ПК в КВС, далее какой-нибудь балбес дагадается это положить на расшаренную папку (хоть это и строго запрещено ...),  причем по закону Мерфи это будет удаленный филиал с сравнительно медленнымии каналами, далее этот самый балбес обзвонит и напишет десятку других балбесов в конторе (желательно в других филиалах) с темой "у что у меня лежит там-то !" и все ринутся качать. Каналы ясное дело лягут, далее как обычно - шумиха, неразбериха, наказание невиновных и награждение непричастных  :Smiley:  Пойманные ясное дело возмущаются по типу "ну и что с того, что качал - всего то 100 Гб кино" - это при канале скажем 2 мбит  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Предлагаю более "оптимистичный" заголовок: "Половине .... *не* ограничивают доступ в интернет". От имени "неизвестного фрилансера" рискну сказать спасибо "неизвестному админу" (половине  :Cheesy:   )

----------


## maXmo

А если всё будет тихо-мирно - это нормально?

----------


## mrak74

> У нас сделана разбивка по группам, для АД. Есть ограничения по скорости, по траффику на неделю. Плюс к прокси прикручена программа с базой по сайтам, разбитым по категориям. В ней соответственно прописывается какая группа из АД куда может ходить. 
> Ограничение на скорость хорошо действует на любителей скачивать. У народа просто терпение не выдерживает.
> IM, IRC и прочее закрыто на прокси.


У нас только у руководства и администраторов полный доступ к интернету. Ограничение на скачивание для большинства пользователей установлено по расширениям, понятно дело mp3 не покачаешь  :Smiley:  doc и xls пожалуйста качайте. Попытка посетить социальную сеть оборачивается автоматическим перенаправлением на один из служебных сайтов.

----------


## PavelA

> граничение на скачивание для большинства пользователей установлено по расширениям,


 У нас стоит такой запрет, но обходится в полпинка переименовываешь и вперед.
Народ уже весь привык переименовывать файлы перед отправкой по электронке: там тоже ограничения по расширениям.

----------


## mrak74

> У нас стоит такой запрет, но обходится в полпинка переименовываешь и вперед.
> Народ уже весь привык переименовывать файлы перед отправкой по электронке: там тоже ограничения по расширениям.


Сайты с которых качают, блокируем на ISA (по результатам ежемесячных отчётов). Дополнительно блокируем через фильтр HTTP антивируса (раз в квартал список пополняется, рассылаем с помощью созданного правила на антивирусе). У пользователей у которых частые заражения через флешки (по отчетам консоли антивируса) блокируем съемные носители с помощью антивируса удаленно. Разблокировка производится только после разъяснительной беседы с рекомендацией проверить домашний ПК. Рекомендую проверять на virusinfo, надеюсь меня не закидают после этого сообщения камнями  :Smiley: 

P.S. Разумеется на антивирусе стоит пароль, чтобы пользователи не могли отменить наши действия или сбить настройки антивируса (прецеденты были) + раз в неделю включается антивирусный сканер запланированный на проверку системы в обеденный перерыв, чтобы не мешал работе пользователей(через планировщик антивируса). Пользователям самовольно подключающим интернет через различного рода модемы (чаще всего закрываем на это глаза) до тех пор пока фаервол антивируса не обнаружит заблокированную атаку или вирус из интернета (отслеживаем через консоль антивируса) блокируем через фильтр HTTP антивируса: *.com*, *.ru* и т.д.

----------

